# NSW South Coast: 30/6 Couple of fish on a lazy day



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I felt the need for a solo session to recharge the batteries, so headed for the coast at gentleman's hours yesterday. An unexpected bonus of the late start was that the cheese and bacon pull-aparts were out of the oven at the bakery at Braidwood (I'm normally way too early for them) so I had the opportunity to load up 

I didn't set out with much of a plan, but during the drive my thoughts kept gravitating towards Maloney's beach, a spot we used to fish a lot in years past but not so much recently. The seas were flat and the gentle norwester made for a good drifting speed. The more desirable table fish didn't appear to be in attendance, but I had an enjoyable time catching half a dozen of the less desirable species (a few different wrasse, bakers, flowerpots, slimies, pike) throwing plastics in 5-6m of water around the headland. I headed to squiddly spot x just before calling it quits, and they were again conspicuous in their absence. I haven't caught a squid in over a year. The shame 


























I pulled the pin at about 2.30 and contemplated the rest of day. An early finish is never a bad thing - I could hit the bakery again on the way home 8) then clean all the gear before tea. But I was down the coast and it would be a shame not to make the most of it. So a rapid packup and short drive saw me at the Moruya river to catch the last hour or so of the run in tide. Initially I was thinking of fishing it land based, but once I got there I could see some awesome eddies and weed beds that were well out of casting distance, so the yak came off the roof for a second time. I've caught a few good trevally on plastics in the Moruya, and was hoping for more of the same to at least give me a feed to take home.....when I hooked up second cast and line was screaming off the reel my mouth started watering at the thought of succulent grilled trevally fillets - I was a little disappointed when the flash of a bream came in to view, but disappointment quickly turned to joy as I saw it was a really nice fish. A couple of photos and back he went. I hooked up again 5 minutes later and landed another smaller bream, and soon after caught a high 40s flathead which filled the dinner order nicely (Squidette and I ate that fish about 4 hours after capture - ultra fresh fish really is something else). The next two hookups ended in despair as whatever they were chewed through 6lb leader after making a few runs (probably tailor), and the last fish I caught was a stunning golden flanked bream, who looked like he'd come from well up the system to chase the chicks down on the flats.


























It was interesting that as soon as the run in stopped, so did the hookups. It was like someone had flicked off a switch. I've heard 'no run, no fun' said many times, but this was the first time it had been so obvious to me during a session. I drove all the way back to Canberra in the dark without a single wildlife near-miss - great success!

Thanks for reading


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jason some colourful captures and a good feed as well, so life looks good mate, and imagine it was a smidgeon warmer down on the coast as well.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Sounds like a nice day out Squids. And yes, it's hard to beat fresh flathead. I like the look of the plastics you are using, what are they?


X 2 Jason.

Never seen them before.

trevor


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers guys, they are Izumi Pintails. I will always be indebted to Craig450 for putting me onto them about a year ago. They are not cheap (about $10 for a pack of 6) but IMO are well worth the money. Made in Japan, very supple so they have great tail action, and they've also got a very detailed finish. Most of the colours are predominantly clear, but I found some the other week that have a metallic foil insert. There is also a version which has a shad tail.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great report as usual squidder.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great pics squidder and a few fish there we dont see everyday.

congrats


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice to see there's some action at this time of year. Millonario and I are heading that way in two weeks for a weekender. Can't wait!


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like a successful trip to the coast and some good fish for the effort 8)


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Good going Jase, the moruya is up there with burril for me, donut city!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice report, great pics and good onya for getting into a few fish. No squid again, might have to change your username to squidless


----------



## Fletch (Oct 29, 2010)

good report, Thanks for sharing
Fletch


----------



## philhaz (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Squidder

Thanks for the report, met you last year up at Depot (orange outback) I've been out at Durras a bit lately and the snapper have been hit and miss, a couple of 70 cm, but a lot of work. I also tried Maloneys recently, but still quiet. As for squid, two trips and only two squid, although one of the 70 cm snapper was caught on the fresh squid.

I've been casting that many plastics (with no result) I'm ready for a shoulder reconstruction. I've had a Google and looked at a couple of sites and could not find the Izumo plastics. Could you post where you bought them

Cheers
Philhaz


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Phil, I do remember you mate, and I'm glad to hear you've been getting a few red fish for your efforts  I agree they have been patchy so far this winter. You can get those Pintail plastics at Charlies in the bay, or at Tackleworld in Canberra, otherwise a few places online have them:

http://www.fishing.net.au/shop/products ... mi-Pintail
http://www.sportfishingscene.com.au/pro ... -pintails/
http://shop.bluewater.net.au/p/5643657/ ... ur-01.html


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

looks like you ahd a great day on the water Jase, nice breambo's too mate


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

And I thought the whole coast had shut down. It just goes to show what skill and experience can do.
A yellow fin bream is a particular surprise. I thought only the big black bastiches emerged when the water was below 14 degrees.

I'm glad someone put in the hard yards and tried Malony's again. The same catch as I always get.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

A great way to see out the month of June, Jase. Inspirational in a way. Great report and excellent pics and the soft bait looks most interesting. May a reddie or two succumb to your offerings next time.

cheers


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Good report - as soon as my partner is on her feet, I will be looking for an outing

Cheers

dave


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Gday Squidder, it is hard work sometimes, yet other days are gold. I feel lucky to be able to step outside and try and decide which inlet/island/river to fish today. Well, at least 2 weeks of each month 

Squid was there when I got my PB Snap (see avatar), even took my happy snaps for me... incidentally, I pick up my Revo 13 on Sunday... see how I go peddaling. Am keeping the Quest, truly love that little boat, just wont be taking it out deep so much as I do now.

See you on the water again soon.


----------

